# Introducing Kody



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

http://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h349/JOREAD1970/be54ef2faae67f7d1bf09a83d86ef255.jpg

Hi 
I am new on ILMC but have introduced us in introductions here is a photo of Kody. Quite a few people already know me from other forums and of course Clare's new baby Roo is Kody's sister. X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh he is so handsome ... Gorgeous


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome! Kody is certainly very handsome! Hope he is continuing to settle in well! x


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello and Welcome
Kody looks a gorgeous boy and how lovely to have one of his litter on here

Val


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

:welcome: Kody looks lovely. Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OH MY MERCY HE IS ADORABLE!!! I LOVE his colors! What a little doll . .


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

He's a wee darling.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous markings he"s gorgeous . What colour were the rest of the litter? X


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful colours...what a stunner


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome Jo, I am so jealous - I really love the black and tans.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah he's such a handsome boy  Hope he is still being a good boy at night time for you. 

Oh and and yes they can hump from an early age...lol. Obi used to try and do it to my cushions and one of his larger cuddly toys. I used to remove the object he was doing it to. He doesn't do it any more and that wasn't just because he had the snip as he wasn't done until 14 months. 

Two more sleeps for me! Can't wait to see if Roo has changed much. How much does Kody weigh now?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy, let us know how he gets on.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, Kody is gorgeous, I love the black and tan colouring:love-eyes: .... and Roo's littermate too!

Sue x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaaah Kody is gorgeous


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your welcomes, Kody is doing fantastic sleeping really well with just one 3am toilet trip in the night then an early morning about 6am. Beau and Kody absolutely adore each other I can honestly say they are perfect together. Yes so pleased Kody's Sister Roo is on the forum too, so pleased for Clare she will absolutely love little Roo she's meant to be very similar personality to Kody so she will sure be a very special little pup x


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome
Kody is very handsome indeed
His colors are beautiful


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely looking pup, bet you are having great fun.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

he is gorgeous.... lovely colouring


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh wow I didn't realise Kody & Roo were related  that is fab news ... so exciting .. I should have clicked after seeing pics of the lovely litter. 

Kody is fab, you know I love him to bits .. stunning colouring xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh wow I didn't realise Kody & Roo were related  that is fab news ... so exciting .. I should have clicked after seeing pics of the lovely litter.
> 
> Kody is fab, you know I love him to bits .. stunning colouring xxx


I did wonder if you'd clicked on that one Jojo! 

I'd heard you've been in contact with Amanda. She's a fabulous hobby breeder. So pleased to have found her, with help from Jo. We were both on a puppy buying mission and joined forces in our search! :twothumbs:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> I did wonder if you'd clicked on that one Jojo!
> 
> I'd heard you've been in contact with Amanda. She's a fabulous hobby breeder. So pleased to have found her, with help from Jo. We were both on a puppy buying mission and joined forces in our search! :twothumbs:


Oh Clare I totally missed that one, Amanda is very dedicated and really lovely.. so important to find a good breeder .. I am so pleased for you Clare  and for Amanda, as I know hand on heart Kody and Roo will be loved so much xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit shares the same dad as Roo and Kody too so has acquired some more relatives! I didn't get to meet the dad but know he has a lovely temperament and Biscuit has been a really easy pup, so am sure that Kody & Roo will inherit that too! x


----------

